# Women, are your photos judged more harshly then men's?



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

Based on the babies drama thread, let's find out how the women feel.


Women photographers, do you feel your photos are judged more harshly than men's?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 18, 2014)

No, but they may be judged more harshly than men's.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 18, 2014)

Where's this thread i missed


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Based on the babies drama thread, let's find out how the women feel.
> 
> 
> Women photographers, do you feel your photos are judged more harshly than men's?



add poll


----------



## manaheim (Mar 18, 2014)

Should I lock this one, or should I just throw down and get in the middle of it?


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 18, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> No, but they may be judged more harshly than men's.


... Was this an attempt to make fun of grammar but without actually fixing the grammar mistake? :???:


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Should I lock this one, or should I just throw down and get in the middle of it?


Get in...you know you want to


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Should I lock this one, or should I just throw down and get in the middle of it?



Oh, come on now. Now I"m actually a little bit curious if they feel they are judged more harshly.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > No, but they may be judged more harshly than men's.
> ...



Where is the grammar mistake?


----------



## Tony S (Mar 18, 2014)

Hmmm, never looked at or commented on an image based on the gender of who took it........... never even thought it was an idea stuck in someone's head.  Must be the sheltered life I live here at the "men's club".


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Should I lock this one, or should I just throw down and get in the middle of it?
> ...


Seeing as how globally, it is harder for a woman to gain respect in any field/equal pay/etc I would think it to be true ...sadly


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Should I lock this one, or should I just throw down and get in the middle of it?



And in this corner, 2.5 lbs of bouncy, fluffy furry!  

Oh wait.. I was "helping" again wasn't I.  Sorry.. lol


----------



## jaomul (Mar 18, 2014)

When I dress up as a woman my photos are more harshly judged (even when I shave the legs)


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 18, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > No, but they may be judged more harshly than men's.
> ...



I was fixing the "then." What other mistake is there?


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



Actually there isn't one, you're right. Which makes Iron's post even more confusing.
(He might have edited it quickly. If so: why does this forum not show "edited" on posts if you do it really quickly, even if people have seen it and already started responding??? Annoying/confusing)


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 18, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...



OP originally posted then and not than.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't speak for anyone else, but I don't believe I have ever had a single photo posted on TPF that was judged too harshly just because I'm a female.  Especially early on, I had a few that one or two particular posters kind of "bashed" simply because they were either bored or just didn't like the subject matter or both. I thanked them for their comment and moved on.  More often, when I got negative comments about a photo--whether the comments were said gently or harshly--the truth was, the photos needed improving. I really believe that LISTENING to the C&C and considering it, even when my first impulse was sometimes to dismiss it, had a great deal to do with the rate at which my photography skills improved. 

Heck, sometimes you don't even KNOW whether the person is male or female based on their username and avatar.  

What I've seen far more often is critique become overly harsh as the direct result of the response of the OP to an initial C&C. ANYone, male or female who says they want C&C, and then becomes immediately defensive/dismissive/rude toward any response that isn't a glowing endorsement of their work is more than likely going to see the critique get harsher.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2014)

I've just voted no... huh.... but maybe I'm completely wrong!? 

I knew you guys hate me because I'm a woman! and I love photography!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 18, 2014)

Gavjenks said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...



I've discovered that it only indicates an edit IF you have left the thread since you posted and returned to it. So if you make a post and realize while you are still in the thread that it needs adjusting, it doesn't show as edited.

EDIT: See, like this. I just added this sentence (well, THESE sentences, actually) but since I never left the thread it won't say "edited" at the bottom...


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah, if anything I think it's the opposite. 

You never hear about "that creepy female photographer trying to take photos of naked men." 

I think a lot of people (at least in the family/lifestyle sector) are more comfortable being photographed by women. 

Now, conversely, I think people judge photos of women more harshly than those of men, but that's a whole different argument.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Where's this thread i missed



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/354472-best-baby-2014-so-far.html


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I've just voted no... huh.... but maybe I'm completely wrong!?  I knew you guys hate me because I'm a woman! and I love photography!



I only hate women I've dated. So unless any of you fancy a tryst, I have no issues.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Mar 18, 2014)

I voted bacon, because bacon always wins.
Honestly except for a select few, I mostly have no idea who is a woman or a man. Most avatar and user names are not very gender specific.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> I only hate women I've dated. So unless any of you fancy a tryst, I have no issues.



Am I woman enough for you? 

Wait what....


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 18, 2014)

Bacon


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> Yeah, if anything I think it's the opposite.
> 
> You never hear about "that creepy female photographer trying to take photos of naked men."
> 
> ...



What about these common terms that are usually said in a derogatory way towards women photographers?
MWAC
"Natural Light Shooter"
"slapping some preset on it and calling it art"

**don't quote me on those quotes


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

How does "natural light shooter" constitute either sex?


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> How does "natural light shooter" constitute either sex?



That was my porn name in art college.


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> How does "natural light shooter" constitute either sex?


It doesn't, but generally it is made in a derogatory context referring to a woman shooter...am I wrong?? You said something related to shooting natural light in the baby thread actually.


 (an example of a sexist comment, since most baby photogs are women...)


> i know how "flash" suggestions are amongst baby photographers.


. Oh really...and what is that? Do baby photographers have something against flash? I know many who use studio light.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> What about these common terms that are usually said in a derogatory way towards women photographers? MWAC "Natural Light Shooter" "slapping some preset on it and calling it art"  **don't quote me on those quotes



There's also 

"Uncle Joe" (in reference to wedding photography) and "creepy guy with a camera" as mentioned above.

I don't want to...go there...too far...but I think stereotypes hold some basis in reality.  

Until stay-at-home moms stop charging for mediocre photography out of boredom and until men stop soliciting feet models on Craigslist, those terms are always going to exist.

I've literally been turned down by moms because they would feel more comfortable being photographed by a fellow mom who has children.  

Being male and a college student in that specific market seems to be a disadvantage.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 18, 2014)

Popcorn, get your fresh popcorn, ice cold beer, right here...:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Popcorn, get your fresh popcorn, ice cold beer, right here...:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



Yup I know I just lit a fire and i'm probably going to regret it


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Popcorn, get your fresh popcorn, ice cold beer, right here...:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



Oh and I expect you are going to make your wife get the beer and popcorn!! Pig!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> It doesn't, but generally it is made in a derogatory context referring to a woman shooter...am I wrong?? You said something related to shooting natural light in the baby thread actually.



I did. But did I , at any point, reference gender as any qualifier for photography skill? I didn't realize that commenting on my opinions on natural light were sexist


----------



## ronlane (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Popcorn, get your fresh popcorn, ice cold beer, right here...:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> ...



What? You expect ME to get it????? come on man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > What about these common terms that are usually said in a derogatory way towards women photographers? MWAC "Natural Light Shooter" "slapping some preset on it and calling it art"  **don't quote me on those quotes
> ...



Yes well we all have our niches. This is talking respect from other photographers, Or at least, that is how I intended the thread to go when I suggested it.


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Popcorn, get your fresh popcorn, ice cold beer, right here...:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> ...


obviously...sexist


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't, but generally it is made in a derogatory context referring to a woman shooter...am I wrong?? You said something related to shooting natural light in the baby thread actually.
> ...



Well common knowledge tells us most baby photographers are women > your comment would be directed at a women dominated niche.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

So...now you are just making assumptions and generalizations. ...
And continuing to propagate a stereotype making it harder for photographers to break it.


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> Well common knowledge tells us most baby photographers are women > your comment would be directed at a women dominated niche.



That is sexist!


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> That is sexist!





pixmedic said:


> So...now you are just making assumptions.


Am I wrong? Is the baby field not women dominated?


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> Am I wrong? Is the baby field not women dominated?



Ummm well yeah. Oh you mean photography.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> Am I wrong? Is the baby field not women dominated?



I don't know. Your continuing a stereotype.  And a sexist one at that.


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Well common knowledge tells us most baby photographers are women > your comment would be directed at a women dominated niche.
> ...





pixmedic said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Am I wrong? Is the baby field not women dominated?
> ...



That is completely not true. It is fact. Just like it is fact that hmmm idk sports photogs are mostly men? Not sexist! just fact...


----------



## otherprof (Mar 18, 2014)

I think women's humor is judged more harshly than men's. Nicely put.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> Well common knowledge tells us most baby photographers are women > your comment would be directed at a women dominated niche.



I think it falls back on stereotypes. I find "natural light photographer" as a descriptive term annoying regardless of the photographer's gender, but I've generally seen it more on the portfolios of local female photographers, and that causes it to be tied to female photographers in general.

But when it's on a male photographers About section it's still annoying. It just seems less common that men will use the term.

It ranks pretty high on my "shut up and just take photos" meter though.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the feeling the smart thing to do is simply lock this thread, but I'll start by merely moving it to a more appropriate forum to start and see how things play out.


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> That is completely not true. It is fact. Just like it is fact that hmmm idk sports photogs are mostly men? Not sexist! just fact...



So we need to setup a babies on dirt bikes photo shoot?


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > That is completely not true. It is fact. Just like it is fact that hmmm idk sports photogs are mostly men? Not sexist! just fact...
> ...


YES  :camera: :camera: :camera: :camera:


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

Actually,  it is true.
You are separating photography into male/vs female. Whether or not a particular field is predominantly male or female is irrelevant.  Only the work matters.

If you are so concerned with sexism, you should be trying to bring us closer together, not separate us into genders


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> So we need to setup a babies on dirt bikes photo shoot?



But it needs to be a vintage bohemian mini shoot with a 1940s motorcycle and old suitcases.

Oh, and in a field.


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Actually,  it is true. You are separating photography into male/vs female. Whether or not a particular field is predominantly male or female is irrelevant.  Only the work matters.  If you are so concerned with sexism, you should be trying to bring us closer together, not separate us into genders



I agree. I think we should have a mixed gender party with lots of booze and copious hot tub usage. You know bonding...


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Actually,  it is true.
> You are separating photography into male/vs female. Whether or not a particular field is predominantly male or female is irrelevant.  Only the work matters.
> 
> If you are so concerned with sexism, you should be trying to bring us closer together, not separate us into genders



Okay pixmedic. Since you are one of the worst when it comes to judging based on sex. I am letting this one go. Peace y'all. I gotta get back to my housewife duties...

Thanks for keeping me entertained this afternoon


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> I agree. I think we should have a mixed gender party with lots of booze and copious hot tub usage. You know bonding...



bondaging*


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> Okay pixmedic. Since you are one of the worst when it comes to judging based on sex. I am letting this one go. Peace y'all. I gotta get back to my housewife duties...
> 
> Thanks for keeping me entertained this afternoon



Wow. Where did THAT come from?
I would love to see your proof.
Talk about sexist. You top the cake


----------



## AmberAtLoveAndInk (Mar 18, 2014)

This thread really happened? lmao. I think everyones' photos are put through the wringer equally, haven't you noticed the large amount of sarcastic ****s on here?


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Okay pixmedic. Since you are one of the worst when it comes to judging based on sex. I am letting this one go. Peace y'all. I gotta get back to my housewife duties...
> ...



where did it come from...your response to Corrie's thread.


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> This thread really happened? lmao. I think everyones' photos are put through the wringer equally, haven't you noticed the large amount of sarcastic ****s on here?



Welcome to TPF Amber


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> where did it come from...your response to Corrie's thread.



I never, ever said anything about gender.
Or even implied gender.
You are the only one to bring that up. 
Strong work.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Gavjenks said:
> 
> 
> > manicmike said:
> ...



Um, no I didn't. I know the difference.


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...



It may be a fact, but not one that you have proven, so it is nothing more than an assumption at this point. Me thinks you are just creating drama where there is none, and making assumptions to fill some personal agenda you seem to have.

Are runway and fashion photographers more often men? Or Women?

Once again ...Bacon.


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > where did it come from...your response to Corrie's thread.
> ...



I know, As mentioned  you labeled "baby photographers" in a group...what group would that be? Please stop acting innocent.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> Well common knowledge tells us most baby photographers are women > your comment would be directed at a women dominated niche.





> I don't know. Your continuing a stereotype. And a sexist one at that.


I'm aware that one or more people here may be tongue-in-cheek, but still:

Stereotypes are characteristics of a group that are ASSUMED without any data to support them. *Not *simply "any claim that has unequal aspects to it."

Either of the above could be stereotypes or NOT stereotypes, depending on the background context, and whether assumptions were being made with vs. without a basis in data (which could potentially include repeated observations of threads somewhere like TPF, if observed and considered in a nonbiased fashion)



If I say "People with purple hair are lazy," but have no data to support it, then that's a stereotype.  If, however, I say "people with purple hair are lazy," and then I link you to some scientifically well controlled studies that prove they spend less time working during the workday than other hair colored folks and self-report lower work motivation, etc., then it's not a stereotype. It's just a demographic fact.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> I know, As mentioned  you labeled "baby photographers" in a group...what group would that be? Please stop acting innocent.



Baby photographer means anyone that photographs babies. Man, woman, child Seriously. ...why are you trying so hard to interject sexism into this thread when there was none to begin with?

Stop trying to make this a gender issue when it was clearly just a photograph issue


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 18, 2014)

Unless you have something in your avatar or specifically mention it, there's no way for me to know if you're male or female or transgender. It's the internet, you control that knowledge.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes.. that's why you see the MWAC term.  There are a lot of stay at home moms wanting to make extra money.  Photography is perfect for their schedule.  If you are a woman, people assume you are in that category first.


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Unless you have something in your avatar or specifically mention it, there's no way for me to know if you're male or female or transgender. It's the internet, you control that knowledge.



I am hoping you are a woman who is built like a...stone shed.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 18, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Unless you have something in your avatar or specifically mention it, there's no way for me to know if you're male or female or transgender. It's the internet, you control that knowledge.




Actually, EVEN IF something in your avatar suggests gender. I've assumed people were male or female before based on the picture in their avatar, only to find out it was their daughter, or wife or grandchild, or a celebrity I'm not familiar with, or some random person they liked the looks of&#8230;


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Can't speak for anyone else, but I don't believe I have ever had a single photo posted on TPF that was judged too harshly just because I'm a female.
> 
> Heck, sometimes you don't even KNOW whether the person is male or female based on their username and avatar.
> 
> .



You're a guy???? Dammit, I'm taking back all my nice comments about your pictures! 

kidding of course.


----------



## BrickHouse (Mar 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you have something in your avatar or specifically mention it, there's no way for me to know if you're male or female or transgender. It's the internet, you control that knowledge.
> ...



Truth. Going to change my avatar to Justin Beiber and really see the gender-assignments roll.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > How does "natural light shooter" constitute either sex?
> ...



Hot chocolate. All over my freaking keyboard.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm a stay at home dad that likes photography. 

How's that for a stereo type breaker?


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Hot chocolate. All over my freaking keyboard.



Hot chocolate was my partners name.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm off to sleep and I'm very curious what I'll be reading in this thread tomorrow... go on boys and girls


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > How does "natural light shooter" constitute either sex?
> ...



You read WAY too much into comments. That comment wasn't even remotely sexist.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you barb!

Baby photographers. ....
Not women photographers, not men photographers. ...Just baby photographers.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> Okay pixmedic. Since you are one of the worst when it comes to judging based on sex. I am letting this one go. Peace y'all. I gotta get back to my housewife duties...
> 
> Thanks for keeping me entertained this afternoon



Seriously??


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Hot chocolate. All over my freaking keyboard.
> ...



I hate you, seriously hate you because I'm pretty sure I just pee'd myself laughing and scared the cats with the snorting. :heart:


----------



## baturn (Mar 18, 2014)

The poll is sexist. The manner in which the question is posed suggests only women are to answer.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 18, 2014)

Of the truly gifted photographers I know, there are more women than there are men...


----------



## paigew (Mar 18, 2014)

baturn said:


> The poll is sexist. The manner in which the question is posed suggests only women are to answer.


agreed. My suggestion was to ask if it was harder for female photographers to gain respect in the photographic world.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 18, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> Of the truly gifted photographers I know, there are more women than there are men...


Never mind gifted; do a comparison of how many men make a LOT of money at photography compared to how many women do...  it's enough to make me go dress shopping!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

paigew said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > The poll is sexist. The manner in which the question is posed suggests only women are to answer.
> ...



Umm.. does that include the ones that pee themselves and terrify cats?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 18, 2014)

Women are inferior.  God created Eve from Adam's rib.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 18, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Yes.. that's why you see the MWAC term.  There are a lot of stay at home moms wanting to make extra money.  Photography is perfect for their schedule.  If you are a woman, people assume you are in that category first.



The main problem with that term's descriptive connotation (in dealing with the photographs themselves) fits a much larger percentage of the population than moms. My wife's a mom, she has a camera. Does she fit the MWAC description? Not really. Do I know some dads who fit that description? Yes. I know lots of people that try to do baby pictures and just plain fail miserably. I know a woman who fits the MWAC description to a T, though, minivan with soccer decal and all, but takes absolutely fantastic pictures of children. One of the best child photographers I've seen. So really, a more accurate term would be "PWSWACAHIE," or "People Who Suck With A Camera And Have Inflated Egos."


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 18, 2014)

I thought the baby posing thread was the dumbest thread on TPF and, at one time, I'm certain it was.

And then someone started _this _one...


----------



## manaheim (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> I'm a stay at home dad that likes photography.
> 
> How's that for a stereo type breaker?



SAHDTLP????


----------



## mishele (Mar 18, 2014)

Just show some nipple and people will like your stuff! Problem solved!! Hehe Chicks got it easy!!


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> I thought the baby posing thread was the dumbest thread on TPF and, at one time, I'm certain it was.
> 
> And then someone started _this _one...



I'll troll harder next time. I promise.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > baturn said:
> ...



I don't care about respect. Thankfully. Because you guys constantly have me laughing and snorting liquids out my nose. And by "you guys" I mean everyone but you, because you aren't funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## Overread (Mar 18, 2014)

Have we got it out of our systems now people - can we lock this one now - before Teri spots it?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...



Hey now I'll have you know I had a pretty promising career in stand up comedy, well until they passed a bunch of silly laws banning 5 year olds from the clubs.   Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular (Mar 18, 2014)

I think Mish is a pretty lousy photographer. She can't focus for crap, those flowers always come out blurry. Pretty sure she gets respect around here because she's such a hottie.

But that doesn't fool me.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Just so you don't feel bad, I laugh at you at least once a day.


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > Gavjenks said:
> ...



Is the thread title where the question is coming from ?



> [h=1]Women, are your photos judged more harshly then men's?[/h]



And then it is different in the poll?



> [h=2]Poll: Are your photos judged more harshly than men's?[/h]


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Most women do.   Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## IByte (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Actually,  it is true.
> You are separating photography into male/vs female. Whether or not a particular field is predominantly male or female is irrelevant.  Only the work matters.
> 
> If you are so concerned with sexism, you should be trying to bring us closer together, not separate us into genders



Nothing brings people together like pints, bacon and wings!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 18, 2014)

I've got both genders in my avatar.  And no-one on TPF actually met me so for all you know, I could be a really smart family cat having some fun with the humans....


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Yes, but I do it while you have your pants on.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Wait, I'm supposed to be wearing pants?

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## IByte (Mar 18, 2014)

pgriz said:


> I've got both genders in my avatar.  And no-one on TPF actually met me so for all you know, I could be a really smart family cat having some fun with the humans....



Lol cats smell like fish heads.. How's that for a stereotype


----------



## pjaye (Mar 18, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> > Wait, I'm supposed to be wearing pants?
> >
> > Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > > Wait, I'm supposed to be wearing pants?
> ...


----------



## mishele (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok, this is my real opinion...Ladies you need to suck it the hell up!! Chicks get treated the same way as guys when it comes to C&C around here. If I post crap work, I get ripped up just like everyone else! Stop throwing the "woman card" out there just because you can't handle the C&C. If you really do believe that you're being treated unfairly...take it as a challenge!! Rise above it. Whatever it is, prove it wrong!! As half a feminist type, I would rather fight the battle with better work than whining. =)


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

mishele said:


> Ok, this is my real opinion...Ladies you need to suck it the hell up!!



Rotflmao..  umm.. hmm..


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 18, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't, but generally it is made in a derogatory context referring to a woman shooter...am I wrong?? You said something related to shooting natural light in the baby thread actually.
> ...



Pixmedic you are a big sexy jerk  :madmad:

edit: sexy = sexist


----------



## charlie76 (Mar 18, 2014)

mishele said:


> Ok, this is my real opinion...Ladies you need to suck it the hell up!! Chicks get treated the same way as guys when it comes to C&C around here. If I post crap work, I get ripped up just like everyone else! Stop throwing the "woman card" out there just because you can't handle the C&C. If you really do believe that you're being treated unfairly...take it as a challenge!! Rise above it. Whatever it is, prove it wrong!! As half a feminist type, I would rather fight the battle with better work than whining. =)



You go girl


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

I only clicked on this thread as I heard there would be bacon


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Heck, sometimes you don't even KNOW whether the person is male or female based on their username and avatar.



Just in case, I now go by (Mr_JacaRanda_Hubby) to be on the safe side.  

Unless of course I decide to go 



 Sheneneh again  -    Hush Runnah!


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 18, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Unless you have something in your avatar or specifically mention it, there's no way for me to know if you're male or female or transgender. It's the internet, you control that knowledge.



Okay so why did the Commodores sing 'She's a Baa rickhouse' instead of 'He's a Baarick House'  He's a mighty mighty just letting it all hang out?????

Shake it down shake it down down,  shake it down shake it down down........


----------



## runnah (Mar 18, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Just in case, I now go by (Mr_JacaRanda_Hubby) to be on the safe side.  Unless of course I decide to go YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jSxCVdinyI Sheneneh again  -    Hush Runnah!



Rotfl! I had forgotten about Sheneneh! Such a good show.

Besides we know you let SF out just to bump up sales.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

BillM said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



.


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Because I can't edit the poll question. Sheesh. Talk about nitpicking.



I wasn't nitpicking on anything i was answering a question.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

BillM said:


> manicmike said:
> 
> 
> > Because I can't edit the poll question. Sheesh. Talk about nitpicking.
> ...



Ooops, I'm sorry. I made a mistake and missed that. I completely missed that I used the wrong than in the original thread title. Wow, I succumbed to one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 18, 2014)

"Hey, I have an idea...we'll settle this argument like kids do! With a pillow fight!" Pixmedic said

"Yeah...great idea!" she said...


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > manicmike said:
> ...



Seriously, I haven't slept in 2 days, I thought I was just clarifying the situation. No offense intended.


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

On that note, anyone know any cures for insomnia ?


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 18, 2014)

BillM said:


> On that note, anyone know any cures for insomnia ?



Cure? No, Band-aid? Xanax.

Oh, and ....

BACON


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

BillM said:


> On that note, anyone know any cures for insomnia ?



Storage Wars.  It's a TV show, about people who bid on storage lockers.   10 minutes and your out like a light.  If that doesn't do the trick, there is always PBS.  I don't normally recommend PBS though, as it's just too easy to overdo PBS and wind up in a coma.


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

Just took some sleeping pills, but now I can't stop thinking about BACON !!!!

Any camera gear in those lockers ????????


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

BillM said:


> Just took some sleeping pills, but now I can't stop thinking about BACON !!!!
> 
> Any camera gear in those lockers ????????



Usually no, and when they do find some it's usually crap.  Nothing old or cool or new and awesome, it's always something in the "couldn't even give it away" range.


----------



## BillM (Mar 18, 2014)

Maybe lens shopping will make me sleepy


----------



## Tony S (Mar 18, 2014)

Can't believe I actually looked and laughed at over 8 pages of this drivel and the thread still isn't locked.


Damnit bi**ch, I said a "cold beer" before you head off to Best Buy to get a camera.....


----------



## Tee (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think women get ripped more than men.  I think it's a numbers game.  More women on TPF advertise in their posts how they are a new, stay at home mommy, natural light photographer - which of course, is like dumping chum into shark infested waters.


----------



## limr (Mar 18, 2014)

Well! I've had some entertaining reading! Because I'm one of those freaks who likes to read the entire thread before I decide to comment or not. And then I had to go read the OTHER thread that started it all...good thing it's Spring Break! 

I'll first say that I, a vegetarian, voted for Bacon in this matter because I SO don't want to be in the middle of this one. 

Next, with an unblemished record of being a pain-in-the-ass feminist who WILL fight when it's needed (anyone want a sammich!  ) I will say that I never once felt like I was getting less respect here because of my sex (sex is biological; gender is a cultural construct.) The only times I have felt disrespect had nothing to do with my photos and it came from people who are already inclined to be disrespectful to _anyone_ over any subject.

Is it more difficult for women to get respect in the 'real world' as a professional photographer? I have no idea, thus my bacon vote. Given the difficulty women have had in other traditionally male-dominated fields, it wouldn't surprise me, so it might be true that a photographer's sex may count against her in some circumstances. But in the little TPF microcosm? I haven't seen it.

But then again, lots of y'all thought I was a dude at first 

I hadn't seen the other thread that started this all because quite frankly, I pretty much skip the baby photo threads. But of course once it was mentioned here, I had to go do the 'research' and read it, so that's when I noticed I'd actually been mentioned.

Sorry, Paige, I'm usually right with you on stuff I see you post and I love your work, but I honestly can't agree with the idea that my work has been treated unfairly here on TPF because I'm a woman. But I love that you were fighting for us! :hugs:


----------



## manicmike (Mar 18, 2014)

Tony S said:


> Can't believe I actually looked and laughed at over 8 pages of this drivel and the thread still isn't locked.
> 
> 
> Damnit bi**ch, I said a "cold beer" before you head off to Best Buy to get a camera.....



In all honesty, I posted it kind of in sarcasm to a previous thread expecting a few women to simply say "no" and then the thread would die. I didn't really expect a thread of epic stature.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Tony S said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe I actually looked and laughed at over 8 pages of this drivel and the thread still isn't locked.
> ...



Woohoo!  13 pages of drivel and still going strong.  Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiller (Mar 18, 2014)

Somebody, regardless of gender, needs to shut up and make me a bacon sandwich.


----------



## limr (Mar 18, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Somebody, regardless of gender, needs to shut up and make me a bacon sandwich.



Hands painted on, are they?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 18, 2014)

limr said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody, regardless of gender, needs to shut up and make me a bacon sandwich.
> ...



Is it true if he doesn't stop that he might go blind?

Lol


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 18, 2014)

ronlane said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



I no right,have here find the remote while she is at it.:lmao:


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 18, 2014)

61 percent voted bacon.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 18, 2014)

I voted no, although the bacon choice was tempting. 

In real life I've done some local sports photography and even though there don't seem to be too many women sports photographers I didn't experience anyone treating me as if they had a problem with it (someone might have, but never said so to my face!). But I think you earn respect, and once people find out what you can do and you show you know what you're doing they respect a woman being a photographer as well as shooting sports.

I have some applewood smoked to try in the morning.


----------



## mmaria (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, so I'm drinking my morning coffee in the office and I'm disappointed... 
9 pages and no one said nothing that wrong/strong so far that would cause this thread to get locked!
I expected more!


but... seriously... my TPF experience has nothing to do with sexism. No one was harsh to me because I'm a girl. And even if you're a sexiest then that's your problem, not mine!

Only things that happened related to boy-girl declaration here was that when my avatar was different and my screen name was different, it seemed that everyone thought I was a guy. I didn't mind at all. I found that amusing. 

What changed when I said "I'm a girl" was the fact that I experienced a couple of tries of flirting trough PM! Oh yes, they tried! 

No one wanted to flirt with me when I was a guy! :er:


----------



## Overread (Mar 19, 2014)

Interesting point (since we suddenly went all super serious page 9) but I can't recall ever having to deal with a reported post in relation to sexism on the forums. Now I'm not saying that in the many years since its been founded that its not happened - but that its so rare an occurrence that we really don't have a problem with it on the site.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 19, 2014)

You mean besides the constant reports of Mish sexually harassing people that we sweep under the rug?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 19, 2014)

manaheim said:


> You mean besides the constant reports of Mish sexually harassing people that we sweep under the rug?



So is there someplace we have to go to sign up for that?  Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## pgriz (Mar 19, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > You mean besides the constant reports of Mish sexually harassing people that we sweep under the rug?
> ...



Sadly, you can't volunteer.  You get "Chosen".  And the ones who made the grade don't talk about it.  Ever.


----------



## BillM (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Mar 19, 2014)

I only sexually harass paying members! Sign up today!!


----------



## manaheim (Mar 19, 2014)

pgriz said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



Except to their therapist.



mishele said:


> I only sexually harass paying members! Sign up today!!



 Wow that may be the best sales pitch EVER.


----------



## ratssass (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 19, 2014)

pgriz said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...



So the first rule about Flirt club is that you don't talk about flirt club?  Lol.. ya, that works.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> I only sexually harass paying members! Sign up today!!



I can see the headline now, 'TPF at a loss to explain the massive spike in online subscriptions"

Lol


----------



## paigew (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow! We are still going strong  @Mischelle, Limr, Maria. I understand that you ladies do not feel the pressure I (and others) have felt in the industry. Perhaps it is your genre of choice? I am not going to sit here and say that I have been treated badly or sexist (not sure where that came from?) on the forum. I feel like this is my forum home I respect your opinions, and I appreciate your support :heart:. BUT I will say that when _people_ post photos of babies/children they are usually far more harshly judged than any other photo here....why is that I wonder???? Well, actually I don't...wonder


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2014)

manaheim said:


> You mean besides the constant reports of Mish sexually harassing people that we sweep under the rug?



Show me on the camera where mish touched you. Was it your lens? Your mounting plate screw hole?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 19, 2014)

Have we forgotten that Mish has shown us some of her tools of the trade, namely whip, stilleto heels, handcuffs, and a mask or two?  There is a reason (actually more than one) why people don't talk.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Based on the babies drama thread, let's find out how the women feel.
> 
> 
> Women photographers, do you feel your photos are judged more harshly than men's?



I didn't see the babies drama thread...

But why would women's photos be judged more harshly than men?

Because we only take photos of babies and small children?

Because not all of us do that... 

So I think it's strange to lump it women vs. men... I think it'd make more sense to make it genre vs. genre.

Babies vs. Naked women (which women also shoot, for the record, haha).

Do photos of babies get judged harder than photos of half-naked women? Probably. Because the majority of the users on this site are dudes and they're more likely to let past a technically deficient photo of a pretty lady with large assets than a technically deficient photo of a boring baby. :lmao:

(I make these statements on ZERO basis with ZERO context, because I have no idea what thread you're even referring to.... :lmao: So what I'm saying is... don't take what I'm saying too seriously. -- I just saw the title of the thread and thought, "...Huh? What? ... Why would that be?"

But in the end... if you wanna judge my photos harsher because I'm a chick... Then good. Judge away. It makes me better.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Where's this thread i missed


Right?

I want a link.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> I voted bacon, because bacon always wins.
> Honestly except for a select few, I mostly have no idea who is a woman or a man. Most avatar and user names are not very gender specific.



I'm a man.

No wait... I'm a woman.

...I'm a... woMAN?

::gets up for more coffee::


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if anything I think it's the opposite.
> ...



I've never heard any of those in reference to just women.

Except MWAC. 

It's hard for a dude to be a MWAC.

Unless he's had a sex change.

But if he's had a sex change... then I guess he's not a he anymore... she's a she... so... MWAC would still apply?


----------



## jenko (Mar 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> Wow! We are still going strong  @Mischelle, Limr, Maria. I understand that you ladies do not feel the pressure I (and others) have felt in the industry. Perhaps it is your genre of choice? I am not going to sit here and say that I have been treated badly or sexist (not sure where that came from?) on the forum. I feel like this is my forum home I respect your opinions, and I appreciate your support :heart:. BUT I will say that when _people_ post photos of babies/children they are usually far more harshly judged than any other photo here....why is that I wonder???? Well, actually I don't...wonder



Do you think it is because the subject is deemed less important or more "feminine"? I am interested in your thoughts on this, Paige.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

rexbobcat said:


> It ranks pretty high on my "shut up and just take photos" meter though.



A-f**kin-men.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

AmberAtLoveAndInk said:


> This thread really happened? lmao. I think everyones' photos are put through the wringer equally, haven't you noticed the large amount of sarcastic ****s on here?



What are you talking about? 

There are no sarcastic, snarky, ****s here...

::shifty eyes::

::runs away::


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> If you are a woman, people assume you are in that category first.



They do. It's so annoying.

I hate babies.

(Okay, I don't hate babies... I just don't like them. Like, even a little.)

When I tell people at work I'm a photographer they go, "Oh, what do you shoot? Weddings? Families?"

"Fashion Senior Portraits, Women's Portraiture, the occasional local model, and Musicians. I don't touch weddings, families, babies, kids..."

"...Ohhhhh. ...Cool."

"Yeah."


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

manicmike said:


> I'm a stay at home dad that likes photography.
> 
> How's that for a stereo type breaker?



I bet you sit and shoot photos of your damn car all day.

And you probably hire half-naked 18 year olds, fresh out of high school to paint themselves all over said car.

Duh.


----------



## Civchic (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorta serious here.  As a woman, and a civil engineer in the industrial construction field, I know from sexism.    And frankly, many of my compatriots have a bit of a victim complex.  "Waaah, my work is not appreciated because I have no penis!" or "Boo hoo I get treated badly by the crusty old electricians because I'm just a girl!"  You are perpetuating your own stereotype at that point.  Often, the work is not appreciated because it is not good.  And the crusty old electricians treat EVERYONE badly except other crusty old electricians.

What I have learned in 18 years of engineering education and field work - nobody cares about my lack of dangling participles as long as I can do the work and treat the guys with respect when I'm in the field.  Since I'm new at photography, I assume the same.  When I post a picture of a bird in flight, I expect it to get heavily criticized because I STILL SUCK AT IT.  Hopefully I can take that constructive criticism, and then the next time I post a BIF, it's a bit better.  And someday, maybe, someone will say "Wow".  And I will know that I truly earned it.


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2014)

e.rose said:


> A-f**kin-men.



That's sexist!


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

Tiller said:


> Somebody, regardless of gender, needs to shut up and make me a bacon sandwich.



And me too.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > A-f**kin-men.
> ...



A-f**kin-women!


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> I only sexually harass paying members! Sign up today!!



Woohoo!! I am on the list...  I like being sexually harassed.  It makes the time go by faster.


----------



## mishele (Mar 19, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> Woohoo!! I am on the list...  I like being sexually harassed.  It makes the time go by faster.



Whats the first rule of flirt club?!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo!! I am on the list... I like being sexually harassed. It makes the time go by faster.
> ...



You will lick that floor clean!

Oh wait..no.. first rule.  Right.. first rule.. that's .. um.. oh, got it.  Don't talk about flirt club right?  

Lol


----------



## Overread (Mar 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo!! I am on the list...  I like being sexually harassed.  It makes the time go by faster.
> ...



Oh oh oh I know this one - always flirt with the cute guy/gal sitting next to you on the bus/train!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 19, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



I think it might be The Secret Society and if you tell, the head master will Brand your forehead with a Nikon Lens Cap.


----------



## mishele (Mar 19, 2014)

Its not your forehead that we brand!


----------



## pondball (Mar 19, 2014)

Civchic said:


> What I have learned in 18 years of engineering education and field work - nobody cares about my lack of dangling participles as long as I can do the work and treat the guys with respect when I'm in the field.  Since I'm new at photography, I assume the same.  When I post a picture of a bird in flight, I expect it to get heavily criticized because I STILL SUCK AT IT.  Hopefully I can take that constructive criticism, and then the next time I post a BIF, it's a bit better.  And someday, maybe, someone will say "Wow".  And I will know that I truly earned it.



Well said!

Man woman or child that's all anyone can ask for isn't it?


----------



## pjaye (Mar 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> I only sexually harass paying members! Sign up today!!



Uh excuse me Mishele
<------------ Paying member! Still waiting for my sexual harassment please! (no one told me that it was included with a paid membership!)

(Apparently I don't make the flirt club either, feeling a little unloved over here)


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 19, 2014)

manicmike said:


> Based on the babies drama thread, let's find out how the women feel. Women photographers, do you feel your photos are judged more harshly than men's?


at 
Well... I am not a women photographer, I can say that I do not ever look to see whom is taking the photograph, just at the photograph. Women are equal in every right, that may mot have always been the law, yet it has always been true.


----------



## Newtricks (Mar 19, 2014)

Photography is ambiguous, period, not questions.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 19, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > pgriz said:
> ...



As long as it's an OEM lenscap - we already covered that one in another thread.. rotflmao


----------



## skieur (Mar 19, 2014)

No, they aren't.  My mother keeps beating me in photographic art competitions.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 19, 2014)

ratssass said:


>



LMAO.  I know where, but where do you get this stuff man?   And darn you for putting this little jingle in my head   'Git Yer Biscuits inda ovun'   Gonna drive Wifey crazy with that one.


----------



## Tee (Mar 19, 2014)

paigew said:


> BUT I will say that when people post photos of babies/children they are usually far more harshly judged than any other photo here....why is that I wonder???? Well, actually I don't...wonder



I'm not really into passive and vague thoughts. Can you elaborate for us who aren't into reading between the lines?


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo!! I am on the list...  I like being sexually harassed.  It makes the time go by faster.
> ...



Im sorry I am not allowed to talk about that.   How you doin?


----------



## kathyt (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't read any of the responses, but my answer is that I don't know and I don't care. A critique is a critique.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 19, 2014)

people photography has always seemed to garner more criticism here than any other type of photo. I personally do not think that it is limited to photos of children. 
I think this is because there is so much more adjustable details with people photography, and its easy for the average person to pick up on. (composition being one of the biggest)

But i do not feel that this effect is gender driven...in _*any*_ way shape or form. In fact, there was a thread started here quite a while back where a female photographer was complaining that her  photographs were not getting _*enough*_ criticism and she felt that people were holding back the harsher critique _*because*_ she was female, therefor hindering her learning.  People photography is pretty much all I have much photographic interest in, so it is almost exclusively what I comment on...I follow the portrait trends on this forum far more closely than anything else here. _*Portraits*_ are critiqued harder than candids, and people photography in general is often (not always) critiqued harder than most other genres. (although sometimes street photography tops the criticism charts here)

People are also more comfortable _*critiquing*_ (not just saying they like or don't like the shot) pictures of people because most of us feel we have a pretty good handle on what people should look like in a picture and what is too little or too much light, or posing we don't think looks right. 

I think a point that some people also seem to be missing, is the fact that critique is also based largely on ones _*perceived*_ skill level. 
if you post here as a _*pro*_, under a business name and showing off work for clients...._*yes,*_ you can (and should) expect your work to be viewed and critiqued under a higher level of scrutiny than an amateur just playing around with the camera they got last week. I notice that this is often an overlooked aspect when people complain about a perceived disparity in critique given.


----------



## mishele (Mar 19, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Stevepwns said:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 19, 2014)

Wow, bacon is still the leader by a landslide.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 19, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Wow, bacon is still the leader by a landslide.



why wouldn't it be?  :mrgreen:

this is a very Bacon oriented forum!


----------



## bribrius (Mar 19, 2014)

really? come on gals. we lowered the bar for you on everything in life so you could reach it. And it is still too high?


----------



## mishele (Mar 19, 2014)

bribrius said:


> really? come on gals. we lowered the bar for you on everything in life so you could reach it. And it is still too high?


Bahahaha!! You so cute honey...now go make some money so I can buy some new shoes!!


----------



## runnah (Mar 19, 2014)

mishele said:


> Bahahaha!! You so cute honey...now go make some money so I can buy some new shoes!!



Turn that bar sideways and earn your own shoe money!


----------



## charlie76 (Mar 19, 2014)

I hate female photography....just cuz they're  chicks


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 20, 2014)

mishele said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > really? come on gals. we lowered the bar for you on everything in life so you could reach it. And it is still too high?
> ...




Now hop to it bribrius, or Momma is gonna get angry.  You wont like it when Momma gets angry.   I do, but Im into that.....  something tells me you arent up for the challenge, so dont worry, Ill take care of everything. You just go get Momma some shoe money, and Ill take care of Momma.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 20, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



Wow.  Sort of went all Norman Bates on us there.  Lol

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratssass (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Mar 20, 2014)

mishele said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > really? come on gals. we lowered the bar for you on everything in life so you could reach it. And it is still too high?
> ...


My paychecks are already spoken for by another female. I get what is left. well, unless she gets her hair done or a manicure then I way for the next paycheck.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 20, 2014)

Funny thing is, (as I think Pix eluded to), I started a thread similar to this only opposite.  It was spawned by a comment along the lines of "females on the site are handled with kit gloves" 

Got exactly the same result, little back and forth from both sides and eventual breakdown into the sexual playful banter


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 20, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Funny thing is, (as I think Pix eluded to), I started a thread similar to this only opposite.  It was spawned by a comment along the lines of "females on the site are handled with kit gloves"
> 
> Got exactly the same result, little back and forth from both sides and eventual breakdown into the sexual playful banter




Thats tells me that we are all here to have fun and enjoy a common interest.  It also tells me that these types of topics are unneeded and we are all respected and treat each other with respect.  That should be the answer to the original question if one is actually needed.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 20, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is, (as I think Pix eluded to), I started a thread similar to this only opposite. It was spawned by a comment along the lines of "females on the site are handled with kit gloves"
> ...



Ok, think I liked the Norman Bates persona - this one is a little to Ward Cleaver.. lol.  Said with all due respect of course.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know how everything with the sexes got so complicated anyway. it used to be so simple. Years ago you buy your wife, make sure she had food and in return she had your babies and picked up the homestead.

Now, you pay for your wife, she eats all your food, goes to work and makes money, plus takes your money. You pay for daycare. and usually she lives somewhere else and you send her weekly checks hoping the children are really yours..


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

bribrius said:


> I don't know how everything with the sexes got so complicated anyway. it used to be so simple. Years ago you buy your wife, make sure she had food and in return she had your babies and picked up the homestead.
> 
> Now, you pay for your wife, she eats all your food, goes to work and makes money, plus takes your money. You pay for daycare. and usually she lives somewhere else and you send her weekly checks hoping the children are really yours..



It's simple. The cavemen finally evolved


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> back and forth from both sides



Oh my.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how everything with the sexes got so complicated anyway. it used to be so simple. Years ago you buy your wife, make sure she had food and in return she had your babies and picked up the homestead.
> ...



so when do you think the cave women will?


----------



## BillM (Mar 20, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Got exactly the same result, little back and forth from both sides and eventual breakdown into the sexual playful banter



And bacon, don't forget the bacon !!!!


----------



## bribrius (Mar 20, 2014)

BillM said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Got exactly the same result, little back and forth from both sides and eventual breakdown into the sexual playful banter
> ...


I know im enjoying this. I cant talk like this around the home id end up smacked around and sleeping on the couch.


----------



## limr (Mar 20, 2014)

bribrius said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



With good reason.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok. I figure I better admit it now. I'm an earthworm. 

I was hoping that by saying I'm a human male the stereotypes about worms being bad photographers wouldn't be used against me.


----------



## runnah (Mar 20, 2014)

unpopular said:


> Ok. I figure I better admit it now. I'm an earthworm.
> 
> I was hoping that by saying I'm a human male the stereotypes about worms being bad photographers wouldn't be used against me.



Earthworms only take dirty photos. Because of the dirt and all...blah i quit.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 20, 2014)

e.rose said:


> I bet you sit and shoot photos of your damn car all day.  And you probably hire half-naked 18 year olds, fresh out of high school to paint themselves all over said car.  Duh.



Why you have to brig my field of work into  this.   Hater.


----------

